# Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap



## wackelschwanz (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo Carpfreunde,|wavey:

ich möchte mal wissen ob es Jemand gibt der diese Bivvy (*Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap);+*schon hat, und mir etwas dazu sagen kann !|bigeyes

Gruß

Wackelschwanz


----------



## Horneff (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Habe mir es gesten Bestellt.
Habe beim TD um die ecke des zelt für 159,95€ angeboten bekommen und wo anderst nur für 125,00€ euro.


----------



## WaveLord (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Hallo,

wo gibts denn das für 125 € ??????? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Bitte Infos....:q

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Tino (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

*Bei Angelcenter Schroll ist es nicht lieferbar!!!*

*Frühestens Ende Juli wieder.*

Hab vor drei Tagen angerufen,da wurde mir gesagt das alle Besteller per e-mail benachrichtigt werden,das es nicht geliefert werden kann.


----------



## WaveLord (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Deswegen soll Horneff uns ja seine geheimnisvolle Quelle veraten... Für den Kurs bestell ich das sofort... |bigeyes

Hab mein JRC nämlich wegen nem Materialfehler wieder zurück geschickt...war mir außerdem zu teuer..

Für den Preis ist sogar noch ne Liege drin...:q


----------



## Horneff (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Sorry war net mehr on wo her ich des habe würdet ihr gerne wissen dann lüfte ich ma mein geheimnis http://www.angelsport-arlt.de/shop/....html&XTCsid=612447425f661ce32f220c1eb0aedad7

Ich habe es mir ja bestellt ich kann euch ja ein kleinen testbericht schreiben wenn es da ist, denn ich habe schon ein paar schlimme sachen über des zelt gehört.


----------



## dani_carp (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

hätte mal ne Frage, sind die Nähte beim Ultimate verklebt, getaped oder unbehandelt?


----------



## HotHotHechti (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Ich suche auch nen neues Zelt und bin da auch auf dieses gestoßen. Bin schon total gespannt auf den Bericht von Horneff. Hoffentlich kommt der bald.


----------



## Horneff (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Wie gesagt habe des Zelt bestellt, wenn ich des Zelt bis Mitwoch habe bekommt ich am Sonntag abent ein bericht live vom Wasser.


----------



## wackelschwanz (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Hallo Carpfreunde,|wavey:
ich habe mir dieses Zelt jetzt auch bestellt und werde es 
hoffentlich am Wochenende testen.
Aber ich denke es wird schon seinen Zweck erfüllen.#6

Mfg

Wackelschwanz


----------



## WaveLord (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Hallo,

habs mir auch bestellt..in letzter Sekunde noch umentschieden weil ich mir eigentlich das Nash Strongbow holen wollte..

Naja..es wird schon reichen..
Bin eh ein Fan von Ultimate..:m

Werd dann auch berichten...


----------



## HotHotHechti (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Hey,

hat einer von euch schon das Zelt schon bekommen bzw. getestet ?
Würde mich über die Berichte freuen.

Lennart


----------



## WaveLord (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Hallo,

nee...ist leider noch nicht da..
Warte auch schon sehnsüchtig..zumal ich noch ne ganze Menge anderen Kram dabei bestellt hab..

Vieleicht ist es ja morgen da...:vik:


----------



## Horneff (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Bei mir ist es auch noch nicht da, und bis ich mein bericht geschreiben habe dauert auch noch bin jetzt 2 wochen weg.

Ich will mein Zelt haben!!!!!!!


----------



## DER SUPER ANGLER (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Wo biste denn, Horni??? :vik::vik: 

Kennst mich ja ich frag immer nach genauso wie der Pffffffff:m

Weißte wen ich mein?? :q:q


----------



## wackelschwanz (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Hallo Carpfreunde,

ich habe Gestern mein Zelt mit Überwurf bekommen und bin Positiv über die Qualität und Verarbeitung überrascht.|supergri
Das einzige was man vielleicht bemängeln kann, ist die Tasche von den Pegs.#d
Allerdings ist das ja nicht so tragisch.
Warum also mehr Geld bezahlen als Nötig.
Ich bin auf jedem Fall mit dem Preisleistungsverhältnis von Ultimate zufrieden.#6

Gruß

Wackelschwanz


----------



## WaveLord (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Hast Du deins auch bei Angelsport Arlt bestellt ??

Ich warte nämlich immer noch..
Hab auch keine Mail oder so bekommen...
Wird auf jeden Fall meine letzte Bestellung da sein...|gr:|gr:|gr:

Aber ist schön zu hören das die Qualität stimmt.
Zumindest auf den ersten Blick..die Praxis wird zeigen ob das Teil was taugt...


----------



## enrico1488 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Habe heute mit Angelsport Arlt telefoniert und er sagte mir das er keins der Zelte mehr auf lager hat, er wartet auf die Lieferung von Ultimate!!!

Er hatte wohl nur 50 Stück und bis heute schon 78 Bestellungen!!!!:c:c:c:c


----------



## wackelschwanz (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Hallo nochmal,|wavey:

ja ich habe es auch von Arlt, habe ca. 1 Woche darauf gewartet, einmal kurz angerufen und es am Nächsten Tag bekommen.
Hatte sich wahrscheinlich wegen den nicht Bundeseinheitlichen Feiertag verzögert.
Sonst gab es keine Probleme.:q
Am Sonntag Abend werde ich dann von meinen ersten Härte und Praxistest berichten wobei ich auch noch meine neuen Bissanzeiger von Prologic ausprobieren möchte.

Bis bald

Wackelschwanz


----------



## WaveLord (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*



enrico1488 schrieb:


> Habe heute mit Angelsport Arlt telefoniert und er sagte mir das er keins der Zelte mehr auf lager hat, er wartet auf die Lieferung von Ultimate!!!
> 
> Er hatte wohl nur 50 Stück und bis heute schon 78 Bestellungen!!!!:c:c:c:c


Hallo,

meine Bestellung ist aber schon am 08.06 raus gegangen...
Sobald die Teile alle waren hätte er ja den verblebenden Kunden ne kurze Mail schicken können das sich alles etwas verzögert...#q

Aber selbst auf meine Mail (wollte meine Bestellung erweitern..) hab ich keine Reaktion erhalten...

Wann hast Du denn bestellt Enrico ?


----------



## Horneff (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Also ich war jetzt 1 woche weg und das Zelt is immer noch net da,
vielleicht hat es mein nachber mal sehen aber ich bestelle dort auch nix mehr is der laden selbst drann schuld


----------



## enrico1488 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*



WaveLord schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Bestellung ist aber schon am 08.06 raus gegangen...
> Sobald die Teile alle waren hätte er ja den verblebenden Kunden ne kurze Mail schicken können das sich alles etwas verzögert...#q
> ...



Ich habe am 07.06 bestellt und auf meine Mail hatte er auch nicht reagiert!!! Na ja mal abwarten wann es ankommt


----------



## Spire (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Und gibt es neuigkeiten zum Zelt ? Weil wollte mir das da auch bestellen aber bin mir jetzt doch etwas unsicher wegen der langen Wartezeit. 

Hat von denen die das Zelt schon haben es mal ein er aufgebaut ? Wenn ja wie schnell geht das ?

gruss 

Basti


----------



## HotHotHechti (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Hallo,

wackelschwanz wollte ja heute mal Berichten, bin auch schon gespannt, da ich auch überlege mir das Zelt zuholen.

Lennart


----------



## wackelschwanz (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Hallo Carpfreunde,|wavey:

wie versprochen kommt noch mein Bericht, allerdings etwas verspätet.
Also das Bivvy mach im Praxistest ein Guten eindruck, es ist Dicht und die Nähte sind auch gut verarbeitet.#6
Etwas Kondeswasser hat sich zwar gebildet ist aber alles im Normalen Bereich geblieben.
Das einzige was das ich beanstanden muss, ist das die Gurte für die Tür zu kurz geraten sind, das heisst das man Sie schon sehr eng aufrollen muss um diese zu schliessen.
Der Aufbau für mich als "Neuling"(habe vorher noch nie eins mit Prahmgestänge gehabt) dauerte nur ca 5 min. was mich auch sehr überraschte !|supergri
Vom Platzangebot bin ich sehr zufrieden, da ich auch eine Liege habe die länger ist wie 2 Meter und ich trotzdem noch viel Platz für viel Tackle habe.
Den Überwurf habe ich leider noch nicht getestet.
Mein Fatzit ist wenn ich 5 Sterne vergeben könnte für das Preisleistungsverhältnis bekämme es *3,5:vik:*
Ich hoffe es war Euch eine Hilfe

Mfg

Wackelschwanz


----------



## WaveLord (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Sieht ja ganz gut aus...:q

Bin mal gespannt wann meins kommt...
Wenn ich heut Mittag da anruf bekommt der Herr von Arlt erstmal Lack...|motz:
Hab Samstag versucht anzurufen aber da geht niemand ran..

Sind jetzt zwei Wochen und das ohne Nachricht oder sonst irgendwas...Und auf der Homepage ist das Teil immer noch als lieferbar dargestellt..

Angelsport Arlt..einmal und garantiert niemals wieder..

Andere Shops bekommen das ja auch auf die Kette und liefern in max 2 Tagen und wenn mal was nicht mehr lieferbar ist rufen die teilweise sogar zurück...


----------



## Spire (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Sieht echt top aus !!

Ich probier auch schon ab 9 Uhr da anzurufen und geht kein mensch ran. Der Preis is da natürlich heiß aber wenn ich schon lese " 2 Wochen warten ohne infos" dann werd ich wohl woanders bestellen.|uhoh:


----------



## Bibbelmann (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Schicke Hütte- wieso 3,5 Sterne? Insgesamt 3,5 oder für  P/L dreieinhalb Sterne?
Weil günstig ist es schon, da hätte ich einen halben Stern mehr erwartet. 


Danke für den flotten Bericht! :m


----------



## wackelschwanz (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Hallo nochmal,|wavey:

warum 3,5 Sterne kann ich sagen, den halben Stern hätte ich gegeben wenn die Türgurte lang genug gewesen wären.
Und den 5 Stern hätte ich für ein in der Hinterfront verschliesbares Moskitofenster vergeben.
Das ganze dann für 125 Euro´s wäre 5 Sterne ganz sicher wert.:m

Gruß

Wackelschwanz


----------



## Spire (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Sooo kleiner Nachtrag !

Mich hat grad der gute Mann von Angelsport-Arlt angerufen!! und sagte mir das er diese Woche eine Lieferung von den Zelten bekommt. Der ansturm war wohl doch zu groß auf das Zelt. 

Ich werd aufjedenfall dort Bestellen scheint ja wohl einfach überrant worden zu sein.


----------



## enrico1488 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*



Spire schrieb:


> Sooo kleiner Nachtrag !
> 
> Mich hat grad der gute Mann von Angelsport-Arlt angerufen!! und sagte mir das er diese Woche eine Lieferung von den Zelten bekommt. Der ansturm war wohl doch zu groß auf das Zelt.
> 
> Ich werd aufjedenfall dort Bestellen scheint ja wohl einfach überrant worden zu sein.



Na ist ja auch kein Wunder bei dem Kampfpreis und der Werbung hier im Board!!!|bigeyes


----------



## enrico1488 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Hab gerade ne Mail bekommen Zelt ist versendet!:m


----------



## WaveLord (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Das freut mich für Dich...#6

Dann sollte meins ja auch mal endlich zum Versand gebracht werden können...

Aber ich bekomm weder ne Mail noch den Typen von Arlt ans Telefon...hab jetzt aufs Band gesprochen..

Ich persönlich find den Kundenservice da unter aller Sau und werd nichts mehr bestellen...|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## enrico1488 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*



WaveLord schrieb:


> Das freut mich für Dich...#6
> 
> Dann sollte meins ja auch mal endlich zum Versand gebracht werden können...
> 
> ...



Mein Zelt ist heute angekommen!!!

Er hat mich sogar angerufen weil einer meiner Artikel nicht verfügbar war! 

aber du hast Recht der Kundenservice ist unter aller Sau!!!!:v


----------



## Maiki40 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Hallo Leute...
 ich habe das Zelt,mir auch geholt und muss sagen es  
 ist echt super in der Verarbeitung und Qualität echt 1A
 Ich kann es gut vergleichen,weil ich das T-Rex 2009  
 auch habe und sie sind fast identisch was die Qualität  
 angeht,sie sind so gar beide gleich Groß habe beide  
 Bodenplatten übereinander gelegt beide identisch  
 dürfte eigentlich nicht sein weil das T-rex normaler weiße  
 Größer ist laut Hersteller ist aber nicht der fall.
 Es ist echt das Geld wert,es gibt zur Zeit kein vergleichbares  
 in dieser Preisklasse...werde mein T-rex jetzt wieder Verkaufen
 Kann nur jeden empfehlen es sich zu holen....    :q


----------



## Horneff (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

So das WE ist rum und das Zelt wurde gleich ma entjungfert .
Also ich finde das Zelt hat vor und Nachteile.
Pluspunkte:
Der Preiß 
Das alles dabei ist Winterskin usw.
Große Tasche fürs Zelt

Minuspunkt:
Tasche für den Winterskin könnte größer sein
Die Stangen für die mitte vom Zelt.


----------



## WaveLord (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Schön das ihr alle so begeistert davon seit...#6

Ich geb dem komischen Laden noch ne Frist bis Mittwoch..
Wenn sich bis dahin nichts tut steh ich da persönlich auf der Matte und forder mein Geld zurück..|splat2:

Wart jetzt schon seit drei Wochen..|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## Buetro (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Hallo Leute 
hba mir das Zelt auch bestellt allerdings bei www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de habe nun ne frage: Wie groß ist das zellt wenn es komplett zusammengepackt ist und wie viel wiegt es etwa?    PS: mir wurde zugesichert das ich es bis freitag erhalte und habe es montag bestellt
mfg buetro


----------



## Horneff (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Werde es ma schnell wiegen für dich.
Auf dem Kartong hat 14 kilo gestanden.
Bis gleich.


----------



## Horneff (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Also des Zelt wiegt bei mir 11,344 Kg ohne Winterskin wollte mit Winterskin wiegen aber der liegt noch am See sonst hätte ich dir alle beide Daten gesagt.


----------



## enrico1488 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*



Horneff schrieb:


> So das WE ist rum und das Zelt wurde gleich ma entjungfert .
> Also ich finde das Zelt hat vor und Nachteile.
> Pluspunkte:
> Der Preiß
> ...



Du meinst bestimmt die Frame Support Stangen gibt es aber auch in stabil!!!!!!

http://www.jd-fishing.de/product_info.php?products_id=340   :vik:


----------



## Horneff (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*



enrico1488 schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt die Frame Support Stangen gibt es aber auch in stabil!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.jd-fishing.de/product_info.php?products_id=340   :vik:


Genau die meinte ich,
ich werde mir neue Kaufen wenn mir die anderen Kaputt gegangen sind. 

Habe diesen monat schon genug Geld ausgegebn.


----------



## wackelschwanz (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Hallo,#h

zum Thema "Tasche könnte größer sein" gebe ich Euch recht.
Habe mir diese Tasche geholt, da passt alles incl.Überwurf und Pegs rein.#6
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....e-carry-bag-p-11859&cName=luggagetaschen-c-34
Somit hat es auch nur ein max. Transportmaß von 1 Meter!
Mit dem Supportgestänge habe ich allerdings noch keine Probleme gehabt, und mehr wie "Spannen" kann man es doch auch nicht.|supergri

Gruß

Wackelschwanz


----------



## Spire (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*



WaveLord schrieb:


> Schön das ihr alle so begeistert davon seit...#6
> 
> Ich geb dem komischen Laden noch ne Frist bis Mittwoch..
> Wenn sich bis dahin nichts tut steh ich da persönlich auf der Matte und forder mein Geld zurück..|splat2:
> ...



Moin also ich wurde gestern angerufen und er hat mir leider mitgeteilt das Ultimate lieferengpässe hat und die Zelte erst gegen ende Juli geliefert werden. Wenn du dea nicht gleich durchkommst sprech auf den AB, hinterlass deine Nummer und du wirst zurückgerufen. So war das zumindest bei mir immer und das ganze immer binnen max. 1 Stunde #h

Naja ich warte noch weil der preis is natürlich hammer und lieferbar sind die gerade in keinem shop mehr.


----------



## WaveLord (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*



Spire schrieb:


> Moin also ich wurde gestern angerufen und er hat mir leider mitgeteilt das Ultimate lieferengpässe hat und die Zelte erst gegen ende Juli geliefert werden. Wenn du dea nicht gleich durchkommst sprech auf den AB, hinterlass deine Nummer und du wirst zurückgerufen. So war das zumindest bei mir immer und das ganze immer binnen max. 1 Stunde #h
> 
> Naja ich warte noch weil der preis is natürlich hammer und lieferbar sind die gerade in keinem shop mehr.




Hallo,

ich hab schon öfter mal da auf den AB gesprochen..beim ersten mal hat der ja auch noch zurückgerufen...

Aber dann nicht mehr...:r

Naja, hab den gestern mal am Telefon gehabt und mir wurde versichert das das Teil Ende der Woche bei mir ist..heut morgen bekam ich dann ne Mail das es versendet ist..

Bin mal gespannt...

Wenigstens hab ich nen anderen Artikel als Ersatz etwas billiger bekommen weil der auch nicht lieferbar war.. Immerhin 15 € gespart..

Aber dafür dann fast 4 Wochen warten...#d#d#d

NeeNee... war definitiv meine letzte Bestellung da...


----------



## Buetro (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Danke Horneff.....
wie groß ist die taschen denn indem das zelt aufbewahrt wird?


----------



## WaveLord (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Sooooo..
nach fast 24 Tagen hab ich endlich mein Zelt bekommen...
Die Bestellung war zwar unvollständig aber immerhin ist das Zelt da...

Beim auspacken ist mir auch gleich das Band zum verschließen der Tasche gerissen...glaub die Tasche selbst wird auch nicht lang machen...

Ne Aufbauanleitung ist auch nicht dabei..#d
Bekommt man das trotzdem ohne Probleme aufgebaut oder ist das eher schwierig !?

Leider hab ich meine bestellten Boilies nicht bekommen... Schon erstaunlich das dem Shop nach fast vier Wochen Wartezeit erst jetzt auffällt das die nicht lieferbar sind...|uhoh:
Hätte man ja auch in einem der Telefongespräche frühzeitig klären können..

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Horneff (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*



WaveLord schrieb:


> Sooooo..
> nach fast 24 Tagen hab ich endlich mein Zelt bekommen...
> Die Bestellung war zwar unvollständig aber immerhin ist das Zelt da...
> 
> ...


Ich habe mir auch noch was mit bestellt haben die einfach ins Zelt reingeschmissen. aufeinmal hat mir ein Blei gefehlt habe ich es bei mir am see aufgebaut aufeinmal finde ich das blei in der Tasche.


----------



## WaveLord (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Wie mir scheint wird Kundenservice da wirklich nicht sehr groß geschrieben...:r

Hatte mir da auch noch ne Abhakmatte bestellt... Die war auch erst nicht lieferbar... Da wollte der auch erst die Lieferung abwarten und mich NOCH länger warten lassen...#q

Dann hab ich nochmal angerufen und nach etwas diskutieren Ersatz bekommen... Hat sich aber gelohnt...
Hab statt ner kleinen von Ultimate für 20 € eine von Cipro bekommen... Das Teil ist der Hammer.. Riesengroß (ca. 140x90) und mit Tasche..

Weniger schön war das er meine Boilies einfach weg gelassen hat weil die auch nicht lieferbar waren in der Sorte die ich wollte...hätte aber auch ne andere Sorte genommen weil die Teile bei uns im Shop nirgendwo zu bekommen sind... Jetzt darf ich woanders bestellen und wieder Versandkosten zahlen...jetzt war das WE natürlich im Arsch ohne Boilies...

Will den Laden wirklich nicht in den Dreck ziehen aber ich dachte es schadet nicht euch an meinen Erfahrungen mit Arlt teilhaben zu lassen...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Spire (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Und gibt es schon mehr erfahrungsberichte zum Zelt ? 
Hab mein ja leider immer noch nicht aber hoffe das es bald mal soweit ist :g


----------



## Horneff (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Ja mein Zelt steht noch am See.
Mein Problem ist die Bodenplane gut ich gib mir auch nicht viel mühe mehr ich werfe die einfach rein und dann ist da schon alles klar .
Also für ein Mann ist Platz ich habe genug platz letztens haben wir zu 2 drin geschlarfen aber das war nicht so der reißer.


----------



## hagenangler (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Ich habe in e- bay günstige all season systeme gesehn.
Eins war zum bieten hoffentlich bekomme ich es *!!! ULTIMATE CULTURE   ALL-SEASON-SYSTEM  !!!!!  neu*


----------



## henningcl (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

moin
super eienwerbung...

ich hoffe das das zelt für unter 30,- weggeht.
so plump muss man erstmal sein.

hagenanler und artikelstandort hagen, glaubst du wir sind idioten

http://cgi.ebay.de/ULTIMATE-CULTURE...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:1|66:4|39:1|293:1|294:200





hagenangler schrieb:


> Ich habe in e- bay günstige all season systeme gesehn.
> Eins war zum bieten hoffentlich bekomme ich es *!!! ULTIMATE CULTURE   ALL-SEASON-SYSTEM  !!!!!  neu*


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

@hagenangler,

im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. Ich gebe Henning Recht, dass es sehr nach Schleichwerbung aussieht. Doch besteht die Gunst des Zweifels. 
Es ist allerdings vorgemerkt und wir werden da noch recherchieren. 
Das kannst Du verhindern, indem Du Deinen Beitrag löschst. Natürlich nur, wenn an dem Verdacht wirklich was dran ist.

@ Henning

Den Link in Deinem posting hab ich gelöscht. Wir wollens ja nicht noch einfacher machen


----------



## Horneff (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Ich fande das Zelt gut aber jetzte is es bei mir schon Müll habe 2 Löcher drinne da wo die naht sitzt aber naja winterskin drüber und dicht ist es wieder.
Wer war schon mit dem Zelt bei regen drausen?


----------



## hagenangler (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Entschuldigung das ich den link eingesetzt habe,aber das ist nicht von mir, ich wollte nur einen tipp geben da ich eure unterhaltungen gelesen habe.Und zu henningcl   ich komme aus duisburg und heisse  k. hagen und  und habe auf das zelt nur geboten .


----------



## hagenangler (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

henningcl  hoffentlich hast du  recht und das zelt geht unter 30 € weg. denn dan hab ich auch eins!


----------



## hagenangler (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

*ULTIMATE CULTURE Zeltsystem mit Winterskin*


hier is noch ein link
ab 199€ starten die gebote
dachte gebe euch ein tipp aber is ok.


----------



## henningcl (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Moin
Falls das so sein sollte, würde ich mich entschuldigen und für dich hoffen, das es für u 30 weggeht.

Aber: 1. Beitrag und dann hagenangler und hagen ist schon sehr merkwürdig oder siehst du das anders??


grüsse


----------



## hagenangler (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

jaja klar aber wirklich ist nicht von mir, ich hab in google rumgeguckt und bin auf eure seite gekommen sonst nix.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Ist ja in Ordnung. Es war halt auffällig. 
Solche Hinweise sind natürlich absolut in Ordnung.

Also nix für ungut.


----------



## rensjoca (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Hallo, habe mir das Zelt auch bei Arlt bestellt,am 21.06 .Am 15.07 soll es angeblich versendet worden sein, ist aber bis heute noch nicht angekommen.
Den Laden kann man wirklich nicht weiterempfehlen. Werde mein Geld zurückverlangen.


----------



## WaveLord (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Dann wünsch ich Dir schonmal viel Spaß....#q


----------



## rensjoca (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Oh Wunder, mein Zelt ist heute endlich angekommen, hab schon nicht mehr dran geglaubt.Versuch es am Wochenende mal zu testen.


----------



## Horneff (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Pass auf mein ist auch gleich Kaputt gegangen aber ich war es nicht ma es war einfach nur ******* geschweißt!!


----------



## Horneff (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Ich habe ma 3 Bilder reingestellt von den dreck!


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Hi,

wo hast Du denn die Bilder reingestellt? Konnte keine finden.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Horneff (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Bei meinen Alben.


----------



## rensjoca (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Hallo, habe mein Zelt am Wochenende mal für eine Nacht getestet.Es hat ziemlich viel geregnet aber das Zelt ist dicht geblieben.Nur hatte sich viel Kondenswasser gebildet,da ich es ohne Überwurf aufgebaut hatte.Der Aufbau ist unkompliziert und geht schnell.
Die Reißverschlüsse und Ösen machen einen soliden Eindruck. Die Bodenplane ist robuster als bei vielen teureren Zelten.Nur beim Frame Support bin ich mir nicht sicher ,ob er lange der Belastung standhält.Für einen alleine ist mehr als genug Platz ,aber zu zweit wird es etwas eng.Alles in allem ist es gutes solides Zelt, das sich aber noch im Dauertest bewähren muss.Aber für den Preis denke ich war es ein guter Kauf.


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Hatte das Zelt auch bei Arlt bestellt (125 € Vorkasse) und als nach 3 Wochen immer noch nix da war, hab ich mal nachgefragt.
Der Händler meinte, dass er erst nächstes Jahr (!) wieder welche kriegt und ich die Bestellung besser storniere.
Hab dann meine Bankdaten geschickt und nun wiederum 2 Wochen später auch endlich mein Geld wieder..
Was lernen wir daraus? Der billigste Händler ist nicht immer ein guter. Hab mir das Zelt jetzt bei meinem Händler um die Ecke gekauft.War zwar 40 Euro teurer, aber da hatte ich es sofort und wenn mal was damit ist, muss ich es nicht erst irgendwo einschicken..

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Vieleicht hängen die Lieferschwierigkeiten auch mit den Gerüchten zusammen das Ultimate Pleite ist...
Und wenn etwas schon beim ersten Mal defekt ist, dann gebe ich es zurück.


----------



## Horneff (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Und haben alle ihr Zelte schon?


----------



## Bibbelmann (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*



Horneff schrieb:


> Ich habe ma 3 Bilder reingestellt von den dreck!



Horneff, kannst du die bitte direkt in den Thread verlinken. Ich hab mir grad dein ganzes Album angeschaut ohne die zu finden.  Photos wären ganz gut!

Philipp


----------



## Horneff (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Ich habe des albung vor 2 tagen gelöscht.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (17. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*



Blaubarschbube76 schrieb:


> Hatte das Zelt auch bei Arlt bestellt (125 € Vorkasse) und als nach 3 Wochen immer noch nix da war, hab ich mal nachgefragt.
> Der Händler meinte, dass er erst nächstes Jahr (!) wieder welche kriegt und ich die Bestellung besser storniere.
> Hab dann meine Bankdaten geschickt und nun wiederum 2 Wochen später auch endlich mein Geld wieder..
> Was lernen wir daraus? Der billigste Händler ist nicht immer ein guter. Hab mir das Zelt jetzt bei meinem Händler um die Ecke gekauft.War zwar 40 Euro teurer, aber da hatte ich es sofort und wenn mal was damit ist, muss ich es nicht erst irgendwo einschicken..
> ...




Bei A R L T scheint dass Methode zu haben. Ich habe dort auch Ware bestellt und wurde nur hingehalten. Nach mehreren Wochen habe ich aufgegeben und habe nur unter Druck mein Geld sehr verspätet zurück bekommen.

Ware war als Lieferzeit sofort gekennzeichnet.

In der Mail nach dem Kauf stand dieses:
Die Ware wird ausgeliefert wenn der Betrag auf unserem Konto eingegangen ist.

Sehr viel später dann in einer Mail an mich: 
leider ist das Support Leg nicht lieferbar.

Von Angelkollegen weis ich dass es bei Angelsport-Arlt oft so ist und viele dort nicht mehr bestellen. Ich kann auch nur jedem von Angel Sport Arlt abraten.


----------



## n33db33r (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer hat das Ultimate Culture All-Season-System inkl. Overwrap*

Ich muss den Trööt leider nochmal hoch holen.

Habe mir vor ein paar Wochen dieses Bivvy zugelegt. Günstig in einem Internetauktionshaus geschossen.
Die Frage ist, gibt es dazu überhaupt ein Overwrap?
Dr. Google sagt mir dazu nicht allzu viel.

Wenn es eins gibt, hat das jemand und verkauft er das auch?

Gruß aus Köln
Toni


----------

